# sorvete / gelado  ice cream



## albondiga

Hi all,

Can someone please explain the difference between *sorvete *and *gelado*?

Thanks!


----------



## azul84

albondiga said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone please explain the difference between *sorvete *and *gelado*?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi albondiga!

There is no difference. In Brazil we usually know "sorvete" as ice-cream; in Portugal, i think, "gelado" is very common as ice-cream. See that link below.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelado

See you.


----------



## Denis555

Let's not forget the word PICOLÉ which means Popsicle(us & ca)/Ice lolly(uk)/Ice pop(ir)/Ice block(au & nz)/Ice pole(au) according to wikipedia.
Now in Brazil there's also Ronaldinho's picolé.


----------



## Vanda

In Brasil we say sorvete for ice cream and gelado for anything that is cold or frozen.


----------



## MOC

Vanda said:


> In Brasil we say sorvete for ice cream and gelado for anything that is cold or frozen.



In Portugal all those examples are "gelado".


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Brazil seems to be the only Latin-language speaking country that makes no difference between sorvete/sorbet/sorbete/sorbetto and gelado/glace/helado/gelato. In European Portuguese, French, Spanish and Italian, the former is water ice (not creamy ice cream, no milk added), and the latter is what you call ice cream.


----------



## MOC

Dom Casmurro said:


> Brazil seems to be the only Latin-language speaking country that makes no difference between sorvete/sorbet/sorbete/sorbetto and gelado/glace/helado/gelato. In European Portuguese, French, Spanish and Italian, the former is water ice (not creamy ice cream, no milk added), and the latter is what you call ice cream.





European Portuguese makes no difference whatsoever. We call "gelado" to everything. Maybe some people use "sorvete" (personally never heard it), but it's probably due to brazilian influence, so I kind of doubt they would make a distinction if Brazilians don't.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

MOC said:


> European Portuguese makes no difference whatsoever. We call "gelado" to everything. Maybe some people use "sorvete" (personally never heard it), but it's probably due to brazilian influence, so I kind of doubt they would make a distinction if Brazilians don't.


Thanks MOC. Acabo de encontrar, num site potuguês (http://spg.sapo.pt/XdIJ/572847.html), esta explicação:

*O que é um sorvete? 
*É uma sobremesa gelada que não contém gorduras ou gemas de ovos, o que o torna menos firme e mais granulado do que um gelado. É feito a partir de sumo de fruta, vinho, licor ou outra bebida alcoólica, juntando-se calda de açúcar, glicose ou açúcar invertido. Durante a congelação a mistura não deve ser batida. 
Fonte: _Enciclopédia Larousse Gastronómica_


----------



## MOC

Nunca ouvi falar em tal coisa, mas se está aí quem sou eu para duvidar.

Seja como for, tenha em consideração que pelo menos a maioria das pessoas chamaria "gelado" a uns e outros, e encararia "sorvete" como a palavra usada no Brasil para se referir a "gelado".


----------



## Outsider

DomCasmurro, aceito que em contextos profissionais "gelado" e "sorvete" possam ter sentidos diferentes, mas no dia a dia em Portugal diz-se sempre "gelado", indistintamente.


----------



## albondiga

So it's a Brazil/Portugal thing... thanks, everyone, for clearing that up!


----------



## kingjasm

I know 'sorvete' is listed as ice cream, but I believe there are other word(s)? crema de gelo, for example?


----------



## skizzo

Gelado is used a lot in Portugal.


----------



## patriota

Don't translate stuff literally.  _Sorvete_ is what we say in Brazil. _Picolé_ = popsicle.


----------



## Carfer

skizzo said:


> Gelado is used a lot in Portugal.



Right. _'Sorvete' _was the usual word when I was a child, more than half a century ago, but today 'gelado' is the word_, 'sorvete' _being usually reserved for the sorbet_._


----------



## Istriano

In Brasil, a sorbet is written *sorbet*.



> *sorbet*
> [Fr.]
> S. m.
> 1.     Sorvete feito de suco de frutas, ou de licor, etc.: sorbet de marasquino, de pera.


(Aurélio)


----------



## Outsider

É um assunto que dá pano para mangas. Em inglês existem os três, "ice cream", "sorbet" e "gelatto". Não sei ao certo qual é a diferença entre eles. Mas também nunca entendi bem a diferença entre gelado e sorvete...


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> É um assunto que dá pano para mangas. Em inglês existem os três, "ice cream", "sorbet" e "gelatto". Não sei ao certo qual é a diferença entre eles. Mas também nunca entendi bem a diferença entre gelado e sorvete...



O sorvete não tem gordura nem leva leite, Outsider. É apenas água com sumo de fruta (ou, nalguns casos, aromatizada com uma bebida alcoólica) que, quando congelada, fica com um aspecto ligeiramente granizado. Isto  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:RaspberrySherbet.jpg


----------



## Vanda

Isso que você disse, Carfer, é o nosso sorbet, sem gordura.


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado. Mas então um calippo, por exemplo, será um sorvete?


----------



## Vanda

Ah, isto é picolé.


----------



## marta12

MOC said:


> Nunca ouvi falar em tal coisa, mas se está aí quem sou eu para duvidar.
> 
> Seja como for, tenha em consideração que pelo menos a maioria das pessoas chamaria "gelado" a uns e outros, e encararia "sorvete" como a palavra usada no Brasil para se referir a "gelado".



É uma questão de idades!

Quando era mais novinha só havia sorvetes e os gelados eram os do Santini no Estoril e nessa altura não havia influência brasileira, ainda não tinham chegado as telenovelas, mas parece-me que a influência é capaz de ser francesa.


----------



## marta12

Dom Casmurro said:


> Brazil seems to be the only Latin-language speaking country that makes no difference between sorvete/sorbet/sorbete/sorbetto and gelado/glace/helado/gelato. In European Portuguese, French, Spanish and Italian, the former is water ice (not creamy ice cream, no milk added), and the latter is what you call ice cream.



Correctíssimo Dom Casmurro!!!

E neste momento, com a "nouvelle cuisine" o '_sorbet_' = gelado está na moda.

Edit: não tinha lido as respostas do Carfer


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Obrigado. Mas então um calippo, por exemplo, será um sorvete?




Tem ar disso, embora só pudesse ter a certeza vendo a composição (os do meu tempo não eram assim). Em todo o caso, hoje em dia, a generalidade das pessoas chamar-lhe-ia '_gelado',_ sem dúvida.

P.S. Para clarificar, o que no meu tempo de criança chamávamos '_sorvete_' é o que está na imagem acima (não consegui encontrar nada exactamente igual na net, portanto compu-la a partir de outras imagens). Qualquer criança portuguesa de hoje (e suspeito que a maioria dos adultos mais novos que eu) lhe chamará '_gelado_'. O conteúdo podia corresponder ou não àquilo que tecnicamente é um sorvete. Dependia bastante do vendedor, se lhe punha leite ou água (certamente mais água do que leite, que era caro e mais propenso a deteriorar-se depressa, um factor importante numa época em que quase não havia frigoríficos). É que, ao contrário do que sucede hoje, não eram um produto industrial. Os vendedores deslocavam-se pela rua ou pelos locais mais frequentados em triciclos que tinham uma caixa à frente onde transportavam as vasilhas com os diferentes 'sabores' dos sorvetes e as respectivas casquinhas, que eram muito típicas, muito menos espessas e menos doces do que as actuais e praticamente as únicas que existiam, não havia variedade como hoje há. http://lh4.ggpht.com/_IYJi-lhses0/T...c4b0/Vendedor-de-Gelados-Esquimaux-1-gela.jpg


----------



## Carfer

Carfer said:


> View attachment 9981
> 
> 
> Tem ar disso, embora só pudesse ter a certeza vendo a composição (os do meu tempo não eram assim). Em todo o caso, hoje em dia, a generalidade das pessoas chamar-lhe-ia '_gelado',_ sem dúvida.
> 
> P.S. Para clarificar, o que no meu tempo de criança chamávamos '_sorvete_' é o que está na imagem acima (não consegui encontrar nada exactamente igual na net, portanto compu-la a partir de outras imagens). Qualquer criança portuguesa de hoje (e suspeito que a maioria dos adultos mais novos que eu) lhe chamará '_gelado_'. O conteúdo podia corresponder ou não àquilo que tecnicamente é um sorvete. Dependia bastante do vendedor, se lhe punha leite ou água (certamente mais água do que leite, que era caro e mais propenso a deteriorar-se depressa, um factor importante numa época em que quase não havia frigoríficos). É que, ao contrário do que sucede hoje, não eram um produto industrial. Os vendedores deslocavam-se pela rua ou pelos locais mais frequentados em triciclos que tinham uma caixa à frente onde transportavam as vasilhas com os diferentes 'sabores' dos sorvetes e as respectivas casquinhas, que eram muito típicas, muito menos espessas e menos doces do que as actuais e praticamente as únicas que existiam, não havia variedade como hoje há. http://lh4.ggpht.com/_IYJi-lhses0/T...c4b0/Vendedor-de-Gelados-Esquimaux-1-gela.jpg



P.P.S. Já agora, encontrei este site com informação interessante sobre o gelado em Portugal http://restosdecoleccao.blogspot.pt/2010_11_01_archive.html


----------



## Audie

No Recife, onde o sol "é de lascar", se aprecia qualquer coisa gelada. '_Sorbet_' até que se usa, mas só em cardápio de restaurante fino. 
Popularmente, a divisão é bem simples: o que a gente "toma" (às vezes,  com a ajuda de uma colher), ou seja, no casquinho, na taça ou no  copinho, é '_sorvete'_.  Pode ser cremoso ou não. Mas é batido (no liquidificador). Os de frutas  tropicais (cajá, mangaba, graviola etc.) são sobremesa muito procurada por  turistas, do Sul, inclusive. 
Se a gente "chupa", ou pode morder, é _'picolé_',  que geralmente vem no palito ou sob alguma forma que o deixe mais  comprido que largo e permita a sucção. Neste caso, nos subúrbios mais  pobres, há ainda a versão '_dudu_' ou '_sacolé_', que é o picolé vendido em saquinhos de plástico e tipicamente feitos por donas de casa para uma rendinha extra.
E, nas praias, temos o '_raspa-raspa_'.


----------



## Istriano

Você dizem _sorvete de casquinho_ ou _sorvete de casquinha_?


----------



## patriota

Audie said:


> '_Sorbet_' até que se usa, mas só em cardápio de restaurante fino.


Concordo com a Audie. Só esperaria encontrar "sorbet" num restaurante ou sorveteria fina e, mesmo assim, diria "sorvete", sem frescura. _Sacolé_ é um tema para outro tópico (que aposto que já foi criado) devido ao número de sinônimos regionais, mas conheço por _geladinho_ e _juju_, com jota. Em São Paulo, não têm a restrição social que mencionou, pois além dos caseiros há os _geladinhos americanos_, que são industrializados. Por último, conheço _raspa-raspa_ como _raspadinha de gelo_.


----------



## Outsider

Muito interessante! Só para lembrar que também temos uma discussão sobre picolé.


----------



## olivinha

Istriano said:


> Você dizem _sorvete de casquinho_ ou _sorvete de casquinha_?


De casquinha.
Meu português é do Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Carfer

Audie said:


> '_Sorbet_' até que se usa, mas só em cardápio de restaurante fino.



Em Portugal, nem aí. Como digo, hoje em Portugal é tudo '_gelado_' (se quiserem entrever um segundo sentido, também não ficarão longe da verdade, mas não era essa a intenção). Mesmo quando era criança, tempo em que a influência francesa era avassaladora, o que está longe de ser o caso hoje, não me recordo de usarmos '_sorbet_'. A variante portuguesa '_sorvete'_ é que era comum.


----------



## reka39

Hello! how do you call a 'scoop of icecream' (pallina di gelato)? 
(here there are three 'palline') http://images.google.com/imgres?q="...168&start=0&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:0,i:102 Moreover, how do you call the 'container'?
Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hello! how do you call a 'scoop of icecream' (pallina di gelato)?
> (here there are three 'palline') http://images.google.com/imgres?q="...168&start=0&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:0,i:102 Moreover, how do you call the 'container'?
> Thanks!



_'Bola de gelado', 'bola'_
_'Copo de gelado', 'copo'._


----------



## anaczz

ou copinho


----------



## celso8

Pallina de gelato (scoop of icecream) é bola (pallina é bolinha) de sorvete. Quando se vai a uma sorveteria - local onde se compra e se toma  sorvete - pede-se pela quantidade de bolas de sorvete. Por exemplo: Eu gostaria de uma bola (de sorvete) de framboesa e duas de morango.

Nunca ouvi brasileiro usar a palavra gelado como substantivo. Entretanto ouvi muitos falantes de Espanhol do cone sul ( argentinos, uruguaios, chilenos)  e alguns outros  se refereindo a sorvete por gelado (helado, talvez - me desculpem, mas não sei como escrever em Espanhol).


----------



## Ignacio_arg

celso8 said:


> Nunca ouvi brasileiro usar a palavra gelado como substantivo. Entretanto ouvi muitos falantes de Espanhol do cone sul ( argentinos, uruguaios, chilenos)  e alguns outros  se refereindo a sorvete por gelado (helado, talvez - me desculpem, mas não sei como escrever em Espanhol).


*Deve ser porque "gelado" é mais semelhante ao nosso "helado"

Sorvete é um falso amigo para nós, pois "sorbete" é canudo na Argentina kkk
*


----------



## reka39

Hello! In Italy, if you go to certain 'gelateria' you can choose amongst some pre-defined ice-cream. You will find a menu and you can choose what mix of scoops of icecream to eat. For example here you have 'spaghetti di gelato' http://www.ilperiodico.it/cultura/cinema/gelato-agli-spaghetti-in-germania-e-amatissimo or this one http://www.google.it/imgres?q=coppa...w=193&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0,i:98. How would you call all these different range of cups of icecream? Thanks!


----------



## anaczz

Provavelmente "Especiais" ou "Especialidades".


----------



## reka39

Eles chamam 'sabores' os diversos géneros de gelado (morango, chocolate, limão..)? Por exemploo empregado vai perguntar: que sabores quer? (che gusto vuoi?) Muito obrigada!


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Eles chamam 'sabores' os diversos géneros de gelado (morango, chocolate, limão..)? Por exemploo empregado vai perguntar: que sabores quer? (che gusto vuoi?) Muito obrigada!



Olá reka!

Por cá chamamos sabores, sim, e o empregado irá perguntar: que sabores quer.
Mas há mais diferenças:

- normalmente os sabores são servidos em 'bolas' de gelado.
- Cassata - que em portugal é só feita de gelado http://www.aveneziana.pt/pt/produtos/2
- Taça - que podem ter vários formatos e sabores http://www.farggi.com/productos.php?lang=po&sub=info_recetas&id=3, http://petalasdepalavras.blogspot.pt/2011/07/preguica-boa-companhia.html e muitos mais
- Copo - de vários tamanhos que normalmente são cheios com bolas de gelado com diversos sabores http://portuguese.alibaba.com/product-gs/ice-cream-cup-soup-cup-280975348.html (puxe a página para baixo até chegar aos copos brancos).
- Cones - normalmente em bolacha http://visao.sapo.pt/os-melhores-gelados-do-porto=f567688

Não sei se me falta mais algum


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá reka!
> 
> Por cá chamamos sabores, sim, e o empregado irá perguntar: que sabores quer.
> Mas há mais diferenças:
> 
> - normalmente os sabores são servidos em 'bolas' de gelado.
> - Cassata - que em portugal é só feita de gelado http://www.aveneziana.pt/pt/produtos/2
> - Taça - que podem ter vários formatos e sabores http://www.farggi.com/productos.php?lang=po&sub=info_recetas&id=3, http://petalasdepalavras.blogspot.pt/2011/07/preguica-boa-companhia.html e muitos mais
> - Copo - de vários tamanhos que normalmente são cheios com bolas de gelado com diversos sabores http://portuguese.alibaba.com/product-gs/ice-cream-cup-soup-cup-280975348.html (puxe a página para baixo até chegar aos copos brancos).
> - Cones - normalmente em bolacha http://visao.sapo.pt/os-melhores-gelados-do-porto=f567688
> 
> Não sei se me falta mais algum



Thanks!! That's very comprehensive!!
I deduce that:
ptE: taça - ptBr -especialidade (topic of my previous post in this thread)
ptE: cone - ptBr - casquinha
Am I right?


----------



## anaczz

Desculpe-me, não havia entendido bem a pergunta. Especiais usa-se para  "sabores" ou tipos de sorvetes fora do comum, às vezes exclusivos daquela sorveteria.
Em ptBr também diz-se taça e há taças com nomes diferentes como os colegiais, os _sundaes_ e outras invenções.


----------

